# Forum Home Renovation Heating & Cooling  Installing Wood Heater against internal wall, allowed??

## kirstyy

Hi guys,
I am renovating my first little house (not my first reno, but my first house) 
I have completely gutted the house and removed the dividing wall between two rooms which included a double sided open fire. That's all fine but now i need to put some sort of heating back in the house. I have decided on a free standing wood heater. 
I was going to put it against an exterior wall but after some more thought, it makes more sense in the layout to have it against a internal wall. 
Does anybody know if there's a reason i can't do it this way? I have looked on the internet with absolutely no luck so i'm hopeing somebody here can help. 
Thanks in advance  :Smilie:

----------


## Moondog55

Inside walls work best.
The only downsides are a little more draught along the floor ( easily fixed ) and possibly having to carry the firewood a little further.
Unfortunately the current iteration of the BCA has no leeway to install a wood fire other than compliance with the manufactures installation instructions unles you use a 90mm free standing masonry heat shield. 
See these discussions linked below   http://www.renovateforum.com/f193/mi...heater-104224/   http://www.renovateforum.com/f193/co...raming-104239/

----------


## Floop

I've just done exactly this, in the corner of two internal walls.  No issues whatsoever.  It's a convection freestanding wood heater and not a radiant so I didn't have to worry about shielding the walls or having it sit really far away from the walls themselves, the installer put it at the correct distance from the walls and all is well (they don't even really get warm). 
As moondog said, as long as it's installed as per the manufacturers requirements and it complies then there really shouldn't be any issues.  Radiant heaters seem to need more clearance from walls than the convection (or require better shielding on the walls), but they should all be fine on internal walls as long as they are installed correctly.   
Good luck.  :Smilie:

----------


## kirstyy

Thankyou so much for your help and advice. So glad i can have it where i want it. I'm going to get a professional to come and install it so he can work out the distances ect, i will look further into what is required to put behind it. Need to go to the council after work, so they should be able to hopefully give me a straight answer.
Thanks again guys  :Smilie:

----------


## Moondog55

You don't need a council permit to install a wood heater anymore.
only really important detail is the substrate for the hearth and 12mm compressed sheet is what is used there, then the hearth goes over the top, Tiles or whatever decorative finish you want as long as it is nonflammable
Which unit were you thinking about?? As the maker supplies all the installation information.
You are supposed to get a roofing plumber in to do the flue installation
Plans?? Pictures help a lot.

----------


## cherub65

Need to pick heater first and check documentation, as manufactures will have their specifications. Council will not have the information other than the BCA

----------


## kirstyy

> You don't need a council permit to install a wood heater anymore.
> only really important detail is the substrate for the hearth and 12mm compressed sheet is what is used there, then the hearth goes over the top, Tiles or whatever decorative finish you want as long as it is nonflammable
> Which unit were you thinking about?? As the maker supplies all the installation information.
> You are supposed to get a roofing plumber in to do the flue installation
> Plans?? Pictures help a lot.

  I've purchased a 1200x1200 prefab hearth would i need to put anything under it? It will only be going over the original floorboards, although i am toying with the idea of installing the floating flooring first and then putting the hearth/heater on top. Not entirely sure which brand as yet (don't have the budget to purchase it yet), whichever is cheapest however it will be a large one and a convection heater. I don't have any plans but i will upload some pics when my home internet's up and running.  
That's what i meant when i said proffessional - couldn't remember the title. My other concern is that it will be very close to the top pitch of the roof.  
I can't thank you enough for your advice, this part of renoing is totally new to me. Very glad i found this forum!  :Smilie:

----------


## Moondog55

Those prefab hearths are usually double layer with an air-gap, and work very well, but the latest BCA says you also need the substrate. being close to the ridgeline should not be a problem for a competent plumber.
Opinion seems to be divided but check out the threads on wood heaters and air distribution systems, you also need to get the right sized fire, too small and it runs flat out all the time. 
Personal opinion but I would always choose a bigger unit and open the house airflow up, although here that job is still on the "To-do" list

----------

